
Joint Statement Rejecting Facebook’s 'Free Basics’ Proposal in India - signa11
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iQ1F7-S4NCGqp1FyKiDcK2J1eV4VNqM2B1qC3O4OlfA/pub
======
chdir
Supported (signed) by professors from the top tech institutes in India.

